# I am looking at getting a build kit for a Hawkins precussion



## drhunter1 (Jun 27, 2019)

I have been searching the internet but it seems like Traditions and Lyman really are the only ones that produce them at a semi affordable cost.  If there is anybody out there that can recommend anything or give advice on the build as this is my first one, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 27, 2019)

I built this one from a TVM Kit.  They don't do a Hawken kit.  If you want a Good kit you'll need to go else where.

Prices:  I think the cheapest below is Jedediah Star (~$650) most of the Hawken kits below are in the mid $800's.  You do get what you pay for.  I think the Lyman Kits run ~$500 or a little less.

Pecatonica River has a good reputation for delivering quality components in a kit. They have a Hawken kit (Full or half stock) (Flint or perc.) http://www.longrifles-pr.com/hawkenfull.shtml

Track of the Wolf is a very good company and I've bought lots of rifle parts and supplies from them.  They sell their kits.
https://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/615/1

ML BuilderSupply is also a solid company to deal with.  I don't see a Hawken kit on their site though, but HEY, you may decide to go for a long rifle once you start looking at the nicer kits.  https://www.muzzleloaderbuilderssupply.com/riflekits.html

Jedediah Star has a Hawken kit.  Never dealt with them though. https://www.jedediah-starr.com/closeup.asp?cid=127&pid=118&offset=0


Top of the line Long Rifle kit for new builders is currently Jim Kibler.  All CNC carved and goes together easily, or so I've heard from many first builders.  No Hawken though.  Kibler only has a Southern Mtn and a Colonial Rifle kit but they are top of the line.  I would have built mine from Jim but he didn't offer a Colonial kit 2 years ago.
https://www.jimkibler.net/colonial-rifle-kit-gun-specifications.html

I think all of the folks above will perform some metal work like dovetails for sights for a bit extra if your are hesitant about the metal work.

This isn't a Hawken (notice the "e" and not the "i") but I'm proud of this first rifle and will be building a second one, maybe next winter.  I think it will be a smooth bore .62 cal.  I have a "mega" big build thread here from when I did this one.

Several other guys here have built more than I have and they may have other suggestions.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jun 27, 2019)

Muzzle-loaders.com also sells build kits. They currently have Pedersoli rifles and kits in addition to Lyman and Traditions. I don't know whether muzzle-loaders.com has a Hawkins kit, but I do know Pedersoli offers a Hawkins kit.

The Pedersoli rifles are a little better than Lyman or Traditions (in my opinion) but - if you are willing to spend the extra money - a TVM kit will be about the best you can buy in kit form. And TVM will work with you putting together the lock, stock and barrel you want.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 27, 2019)

I like Hawkens but I wouldn't build one knowing what I know now. They don't balance well and they are too heavy in the muzzle for me.
I would build one like Leaporddog built. A lancaster type or what is sold as an Isacc Haines, with a 38" swamped barrel. I only shoot flintlocks now but a percussion is easier to shoot well. Once you hold one of these rifles in your hands you won't believe how well the rifle balances and how good it feels to shoulder, carry and shoot. I would seriously consider one by these people.
http://dunlapwoodcrafts.com/component-sets/transition-isaac-haines-rifle 
Be warned this level of rifle will be much more difficult to build and get it right than those by Lyman and others. But once your done you will have a much better rifle.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jun 28, 2019)

If your wanting a rifle that is “yours” you need to go past the traditions and Lyman. I’ve been kicking around the same idea for a while. A handmade hawkenish rifle in 62 would be unique and should open a big drain whole in whatever gets shot


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks folks.  I guess I'm not getting out of this cheap.


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 28, 2019)

drhunter1 said:


> Thanks folks.  I guess I'm not getting out of this cheap.


*Nope!*

TVM does do a Leman Rifle kit which is basically a full stocked Hawken.  $850 but I think their kits are $100 off right now on sale - jump quick.  They do offer a swamped barrel for this kit as well which will help the balance but adds some $.
https://www.tvmnatchez.com/leman-rifle 


Also consider your existing tool kit.  If you don't have access to a drill press and quality chisels and rasps you may want to bake in another $400 for costs.  I bought a HF drill press to do mine and spent WAY TOO much on Pfeil chisels and nice rasps and cabinet scrapers.


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 28, 2019)

Darkhorse said:


> I like Hawkens but I wouldn't build one knowing what I know now. They don't balance well and they are too heavy in the muzzle for me.
> 
> http://dunlapwoodcrafts.com/component-sets/transition-isaac-haines-rifle
> Be warned this level of rifle will be much more difficult to build and get it right than those by Lyman and others. But once your done you will have a much better rifle.



I had forgotten about Dunlap Woodcraft.  when I got a new computer I lost all my saved links.  Thanks Darkhorse.  

My next build will probably be sourced from Dunlap.


----------

